# Need help with Fortigate 50B setting!



## taminogao (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi guys
I am working in a school currently and we have about 100 xp sp2 computers in our school. One win 2003 server works as DHCP and file server. We currently have a Fortigate 50B and planned to install between server and router. 
All our computers are in 10.*.*.* (255.0.0.0) IP ranges and our router is 192.168.0.*. I tried to install the firewall working at NAT model (internal ip set to 10.1.1.*) but no one can use internet!!!

Anyone can tell me how to set up FortiGate with our situation?

Thanks


----------

